# List: Advantages of having a significant other who is a Feeder



## Curious Jane (Aug 23, 2008)

I'll take the obvious ones:

1. You have license to eat all you want.

2. You never run out of snacks.

Any more?


----------



## Totmacher (Aug 24, 2008)

3. Making someone's dream come true.

4. New wardrobe at regular intervals.


----------



## Tad (Aug 25, 2008)

If you say "Honey, could you bring me some chips?" You'll never get back "Go get them yourself if you want them" 

Your partner will never eat the last cookie in the box or the last slice of cake that you were hoping to have later (although they might try to get you to have it sooner rather than later).

Its effecient: meals count as the start of foreplay


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 25, 2008)

He'll never bitch about the grocery bill. Asking if I look fat in this dress is so much more fun. If you haven't seen each other in a while the anxiety about those extra pounds you put on since the last time you saw him is COMPLETELY abolished, like gonzo.


----------



## collared Princess (Aug 25, 2008)

Having a feeder is a minute to minute remider to eat and the chances of you gaining are alot bettter..also good to have someone rooting you on..it feels good to have someone share your passion and be at your becon call to get a cheeseburger or 2 or 8 or chocolate's..nothing worse than going by a chocolate factory or a store and sqweelll...OHHHHHHH I want chocolate and he keeps going uggggg I hate that..surprising me with french crewlers and cream filled surprises....mmm or taking me to a restraunt for me to fill my belly so he can rub it...oh sorry getting carried away...the stuff dreams are made of..:eat1:


----------



## KaliCurves (Aug 25, 2008)

1. Never being hungry when he is around.
2. Never having to get out of bed to get my own food.
3. Never walking by something and thinking, naaa I dont need that.
4. Never laying in bed and saying " I wish I had _________" and getting the response, "yeah that sounds good why dont you get me some too, while you get yours." (Because no more then the words leave your mouth then he is up getting it)
5. Never having to worry about asking for my own Table, not a booth at a resturant.
6. Not having to struggle to put my own shoes on
7. Not having to worry about being to Fat
8. Not having to worry about freaking him out with how much I eat.

More to come...


----------



## Haunted (Aug 25, 2008)

KaliCurves said:


> 1. Never being hungry when he is around.
> 2. Never having to get out of bed to get my own food.
> 3. Never walking by something and thinking, naaa I dont need that.
> 4. Never laying in bed and saying " I wish I had _________" and getting the response, "yeah that sounds good why dont you get me some too, while you get yours." (Because no more then the words leave your mouth then he is up getting it)
> ...




I would like to apply for said position! I would also like to add that i'm willing to learn to cook and will enroll in Pastry chef school as soon as the position has been secured :eat2::eat1:


----------



## KaliCurves (Aug 25, 2008)

i will forward you an application ASAP.


Haunted said:


> I would like to apply for said position! I would also like to add that i'm willing to learn to cook and will enroll in Pastry chef school as soon as the position has been secured :eat2::eat1:


----------



## Mishty (Aug 25, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> He'll never bitch about the grocery bill. Asking if I look fat in this dress is so much more fun. If you haven't seen each other in a while the anxiety about those extra pounds you put on since the last time you saw him is COMPLETELY abolished, like gonzo.



Ditto to all of the above!:wubu:


----------



## Haunted (Aug 25, 2008)

KaliCurves said:


> i will forward you an application ASAP.



I Should also mention I will be donating my entire salary to the grocery budget !!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not a feedee but it would be great to have a feeder get me ice cream whenever I was feeling too lazy to get it for myself....Like right now


----------



## biackrlng (Aug 26, 2008)

very interesting thread


----------



## juniper (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay, without sounding like a hater, and getting all of you to despise me: I'm a fat girl, I had a boyfriend who wasn't really a feeder but really wouldn't have minded if I gained more weight. To me, it sounds like you are submitting yourself to someone completely though. It seems scary to me, like you suddenly love Big Brother (as from the book, not the tv show). Giving up your ownership over your body. I mean, how much of this is your own conscious decision, and how much is a desire to please your man? 

I am sorry if this offends anyone, I am just trying to understand.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 26, 2008)

juniper said:


> Okay, without sounding like a hater, and getting all of you to despise me: I'm a fat girl, I had a boyfriend who wasn't really a feeder but really wouldn't have minded if I gained more weight. To me, it sounds like you are submitting yourself to someone completely though. It seems scary to me, like you suddenly love Big Brother (as from the book, not the tv show). Giving up your ownership over your body. I mean, how much of this is your own conscious decision, and how much is a desire to please your man?
> 
> I am sorry if this offends anyone, I am just trying to understand.



No offense taken but I really think this question deserves a new thread. Or possibly you should read through this thread which goes on and on to explain in excruciating detail the why's and wheretofores of how people feel about it. Let's not derail this one.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 26, 2008)

KaliCurves said:


> 1. Never being hungry when he is around.
> 2. Never having to get out of bed to get my own food.
> 3. Never walking by something and thinking, naaa I dont need that.
> 4. Never laying in bed and saying " I wish I had _________" and getting the response, "yeah that sounds good why dont you get me some too, while you get yours." (Because no more then the words leave your mouth then he is up getting it)
> ...



OMG, number 8. :wubu:


----------



## Haunted (Aug 26, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> OMG, number 8. :wubu:



Lilly she freaks me out but it's more of a good freak-out. I love love love when she digs in. my girl can eat and it's a strangely satisfying and sometimes a huge turn on to watch her eat, ok usually always a turn on, which confuses me a little, why does my girl eating excite me so much, i posted a thread about this Here but it didn't come out as i originally intended i'd like to do a rewrite but i don't want to have two similar threads either lol


----------



## Haunted (Aug 26, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> No offense taken but I really think this question deserves a new thread. Or possibly you should read through this thread which goes on and on to explain in excruciating detail the why's and wheretofores of how people feel about it. Let's not derail this one.



I can understand the confusion, there are many levels to the feeder feedee relationship go read the thread lilly mentioned. I'm more of a passive feeder I would never ask her or demand she gain for me. and also feeding does not always necessarily lead to weightgain It just the Bonus :smitten:


----------



## juniper (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks guys, I'll check out the thread


----------



## Rowan (Aug 26, 2008)

KaliCurves said:


> 1. Never being hungry when he is around.
> 2. Never having to get out of bed to get my own food.
> 3. Never walking by something and thinking, naaa I dont need that.
> 4. Never laying in bed and saying " I wish I had _________" and getting the response, "yeah that sounds good why dont you get me some too, while you get yours." (Because no more then the words leave your mouth then he is up getting it)
> ...



Man...can i get this without having to be a feedee? lol


----------



## KaliCurves (Aug 26, 2008)

LOL SURE!!!! You just have to find your true love who is a FA. My Haunted is an FA well before he is a feeder. He loves Me and Loves My body. He loves to see me happy and content, and if that means me stuffing my face so be it, He will feed me! HEHEHE


I love you baby SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Freaking Much



Rowan said:


> Man...can i get this without having to be a feedee? lol


----------



## charlieversion2 (Aug 26, 2008)

the post above me just gives me that warm fuzzy feeling


----------



## Haunted (Aug 26, 2008)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> the post above me just gives me that warm fuzzy feeling



Me Too !!!!! Oh wait


----------



## charlieversion2 (Aug 26, 2008)

I give you a warm fuzzy feeling?


----------



## KaliCurves (Aug 26, 2008)

Ok you guys are freaking me out....... 


Haunted said:


> Me Too !!!!! Oh wait





ChrisVersion2 said:


> I give you a warm fuzzy feeling?


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 26, 2008)

KaliCurves said:


> Ok you guys are freaking me out.......


hey man, it's the 21st century. we're open minded here.


----------



## Haunted (Aug 26, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> hey man, it's the 21st century. we're open minded here.



I thank you for not judging


----------



## KaliCurves (Aug 26, 2008)

Im open minded.... But Um he is my boyfriend, I have a right to know if he is swinging both ways :blush: ROFL Ill bring the camera!


disconnectedsmile said:


> hey man, it's the 21st century. we're open minded here.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 26, 2008)

juniper said:


> Okay, without sounding like a hater, and getting all of you to despise me: I'm a fat girl, I had a boyfriend who wasn't really a feeder but really wouldn't have minded if I gained more weight. To me, it sounds like you are submitting yourself to someone completely though. It seems scary to me, like you suddenly love Big Brother (as from the book, not the tv show). Giving up your ownership over your body. I mean, how much of this is your own conscious decision, and how much is a desire to please your man?
> 
> I am sorry if this offends anyone, I am just trying to understand.



Juniper, you need to read the sticky at the top of this forum which outlines the guidelines that are unique to the Erotic Weight Gain forum. To quote from that thread:



> This forum is for use by those interested in all areas of weight gain, feeding and topics directly related to those things. The forum is for positive contributions and participation. In other words, if you have nothing good to say about a topic, or constructive/related pro-topic conversation to add, then you should not be posting and any such posts will be removed or edited as appropriate.



I am leaving your post because you got some great, level-headed responses from the members here, and therefore I thought it added value. But Lilly has a great suggestion, that your question might be better as a new topic on the main Weight Board.

Please PM me if you have any questions!

SoVerySoft
/Moderator


----------



## Curious Jane (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow, this thread really took off, didn't it? It's nice to know others feel the way I do about this!

I guess I'll add one more:

Finding out that something you always thought was a bad part of you (a tendency to overeat) is actually a wonderful thing.


----------



## largenlovely (Sep 5, 2008)

late night icecream feasts with accompanying belly rubs and belly kisses that lead in a whooooole other direction...

being fed chocolates with kisses...:wubu:

and everything that SHE said 

i guess i need to dig out my old applications now lol



KaliCurves said:


> 1. Never being hungry when he is around.
> 2. Never having to get out of bed to get my own food.
> 3. Never walking by something and thinking, naaa I dont need that.
> 4. Never laying in bed and saying " I wish I had _________" and getting the response, "yeah that sounds good why dont you get me some too, while you get yours." (Because no more then the words leave your mouth then he is up getting it)
> ...


----------



## Markt (Sep 5, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> being fed chocolates with kisses...:wubu:




that one sounds great!  :wubu:


----------



## KaliCurves (Sep 8, 2008)

Continued from my last post...

9. Being fed in bed.
10. Him feeding me, 2 bites to his 1.
11. Going shopping for snacks with him, because he picks up more for me then I do.
12. Him kissing me and telling me he loves my fat.
13. Him reaching things I cant and doing it with a smile.
14. Watching his enjoyment when I squeeze in to a chair that is to small
15. Seeing the excitment on his face everytime he relizes Im twice his size!
16. Being able to have lazy days where I just sit around and eat!


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 8, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Man...can i get this without having to be a feedee? lol



Nope....join us....

JOIIIIIIIIIN USSSSSSSS ;-)


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 9, 2008)

One that I've heard a lot is the feedee eats, completely secure from negative comments & "well intentioned help" from friends and family members, while all the hate & venom is directed at the feeder, who is usually poised to accept the heat.


----------



## Curious Jane (Sep 9, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> One that I've heard a lot is the feedee eats, completely secure from negative comments & "well intentioned help" from friends and family members, while all the hate & venom is directed at the feeder, who is usually poised to accept the heat.



That sounds goofy. I don't get it, really. I'm just supposed to blame my weight gain on my evil bf, tell my family I'm helpless to resist? That would be a horrible thing to do to my family. They'd feel like they'd have to intervene and rescue me or some such nonsense.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 10, 2008)

Curious Jane said:


> That sounds goofy. I don't get it, really. I'm just supposed to blame my weight gain on my evil bf, tell my family I'm helpless to resist? That would be a horrible thing to do to my family. They'd feel like they'd have to intervene and rescue me or some such nonsense.



Jane, that may sound "goofy" to you, but if you spend enough time here, you will begin to re-think your goofy standard.

I've chatted with "vores", "plushies", and even a guy who got off on the sound of tires spinning in the snow (yeah, there's a name for that, too, but I can't recall).

So, my original post in this thread may not be as far fetched as you may think.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 11, 2008)

Curious Jane said:


> That sounds goofy. I don't get it, really. I'm just supposed to blame my weight gain on my evil bf, tell my family I'm helpless to resist? That would be a horrible thing to do to my family. They'd feel like they'd have to intervene and rescue me or some such nonsense.



Of course they would if you told them you were a hapless victim trapped under the influence of a deviant who's trying to kill you. I don't think that's what was being said in that statement. It was a reference to the tendency for people to somehow blame the spouse or the family members of someone who is carrying on their life in a manner that no one approves of. The statement was a cynical tease about this silly phenomenon that most of the super sized women and men in fat loving relationships understand well. 

When two friends of mine started dating they began to thicken out. Jenn complained saying it was the result of being wined and dined as they were still at the tender beginnings of their relationship and going out to eat a lot. She wasn't happy with it and decided it was time to put a stop to it. Now that they are married Rick is so thin. He was never that thin before. A few have murmered about it and they blame Jenn for influencing him to trim down like that. Rick however appears to be very happy. He's a grown man in his 40's who can decide for himself yet people still hold his wife accountable somehow, it's human nature. If he went around telling people that Jenn was forcing him and he was helpless to resist I'm sure it would be a different story.


----------



## DrFeeder (Sep 12, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> The statement was a cynical tease about this silly phenomenon that most of the super sized women and men in fat loving relationships understand well.



Okay, I guess that makes a little more sense...I don't really feel that's what's happening in my relationship.

But I have to say that just having a doting boyfriend does make it more socially acceptable to be overweight. I'd hate to think what my friends/relatives would say if I gained all this weight while I was single.

And come to think of it, one time when a friend said something about my weight, I mentioned that my bf doesn't mind (so why should I?)...I don't know if that fits in with what you're saying.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 12, 2008)

DrFeeder said:


> Okay, I guess that makes a little more sense...I don't really feel that's what's happening in my relationship.
> 
> But I have to say that just having a doting boyfriend does make it more socially acceptable to be overweight. I'd hate to think what my friends/relatives would say if I gained all this weight while I was single.
> 
> And come to think of it, one time when a friend said something about my weight, I mentioned that my bf doesn't mind (so why should I?)...I don't know if that fits in with what you're saying.



I am single and my mom hates hates hates that I'm gaining. She even hates when I'm not gaining. lol When I was a child I had an aunt who was in a relationship where I believe her beloved was a feeder, or more aptly described, an enthusiastic fan of her weight gain. My aunt was always fat, always gaining but once she met a man who liked her that way suddenly it was his fault. For years they had been giving her shit about her weight and trying to talk some sense into her. They became resentful of her common law partner for comfortably enabling her and doing nothing. Mind you, she was what she was and would have been the same even if she'd never met the guy and was in perfect health. She died from leukemia and he from emphysema, he smoked like a chimney. But as a kid I do recall conversations where people felt that her lover was a bad influence and she needed to get away from him. The feedee is often seen as the hapless pawn in a relationship just because that's the way the mind of sheeple works.


----------



## shin_moyseku (Sep 15, 2008)

that its a good advantage, it everybody thinks that its your partner fault, then you dont have to worry because you are a poor victim of that bad man that is making you eat and grow fatte, poor of you LMAO :eat2:


----------



## Roy C. (Oct 5, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I am single and my mom hates hates hates that I'm gaining. She even hates when I'm not gaining. lol When I was a child I .



When I gave dieting, my parents were very critical of the girl I was seeing at the time. She was not really a feeder, but she kept me fed well by making the foods I liked most. It was a very difficult period of time, and I think that they still think she is the reason I started to gain weight. They seemed to shut up when I started dating a bbw after her, and we both gained a considerable amount while we were together.

To the topic,
It is great to have someone know what you like best, and increase the amount they make without asking. And those belly rubs........


----------



## troubadours (Oct 8, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> late night icecream feasts with accompanying belly rubs and belly kisses that lead in a whooooole other direction...
> 
> being fed chocolates with kisses...:wubu:
> 
> ...



omg replace chocolate with like, cookies and yes yes yes


----------



## AlethaBBW (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm envious.

That is all.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 9, 2008)

Jaded said:


> I'm envious.
> 
> That is all.



Move to the northeast triangle (New York, Massachusettes, Philadelphia) and you'll find one in no time


----------



## Haunted (Oct 9, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Move to the northeast triangle (New York, Massachusettes, Philadelphia) and you'll find one in no time



He has a point all the feeders seem to be in the northeast


----------



## Weeze (Oct 12, 2008)

haha... I seez none.

I need to look harder xD


----------



## AlethaBBW (Oct 12, 2008)

krismiss said:


> haha... I seez none.
> 
> I need to look harder xD



We will form a feeder search party. 

I'll bring the nachos.


----------



## Haunted (Oct 12, 2008)

Is this a pitch fork and torch kind of search party, Or hungry fatty on a manhunt Trying to decide whether i should hide or not lol!!!


----------



## KaliCurves (Oct 12, 2008)

**AHEM** You have a fatty so your not allowed to play this game!!!


Haunted said:


> Is this a pitch fork and torch kind of search party, Or hungry fatty on a manhunt Trying to decide whether i should hide or not lol!!!


----------



## Haunted (Oct 12, 2008)

KaliCurves said:


> **AHEM** You have a fatty so your not allowed to play this game!!!



Exactly i wanted to protect the others if they were coming with pitchforks and hide in a bunker and feed you before they find our stash !!!!


----------



## KaliCurves (Oct 12, 2008)

Mmmmm yummy, yes must protect my mac & Cheese Bites!! OMG Dont let them get my artichoke dip! * starts hiding food in her clothing*




Haunted said:


> Exactly i wanted to protect the others if they were coming with pitchforks and hide in a bunker and feed you before they find our stash !!!!


----------



## Haunted (Oct 12, 2008)

KaliCurves said:


> Mmmmm yummy, yes must protect my mac & Cheese Bites!! OMG Dont let them get my artichoke dip! * starts hiding food in her clothing*



Don't worry Baby I have The Safe House Fully Stocked *goes back to his clipboard with the inventory list double checking that i have your favorites*


----------



## Weeze (Oct 12, 2008)

I dunno... Depends on whether or not I can dig my pitchfork outta the shed xD


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Oct 13, 2008)

Jaded said:


> We will form a feeder search party.
> 
> I'll bring the nachos.



if you're looking for feeders, just jiggle your arm fat a little and we'll all come a-running. it's a like dog whistle for us.


----------



## Saxphon (Oct 13, 2008)

Jaded said:


> We will form a feeder search party.
> 
> I'll bring the nachos.



(sniff, sniff, sniff .....)

Is that nachos I smell off in the distance ..... ????


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 13, 2008)

Please, if any of you ladies need a feeder, just call me. I'd love to help. Just make sure to keep some of the food away from me... (I think I'm a curious feedee lol)


----------



## stillblessed23 (Oct 14, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Move to the northeast triangle (New York, Massachusettes, Philadelphia) and you'll find one in no time



Can the North East Triangle meet up with the Mid Atlantic Triangle you know the DMV...*DC,MD, VIRGINA* lol. I wish I had a feeder close to me. Times are hard and groceries are getting more and more expensive lol.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 14, 2008)

stillblessed23 said:


> Can the North East Triangle meet up with the Mid Atlantic Triangle you know the DMV...*DC,MD, VIRGINA* lol. I wish I had a feeder close to me. Times are hard and groceries are getting more and more expensive lol.



I'd love to actually...only the small problem of drives to DC would drive me crazy lol


----------



## shin_moyseku (Oct 20, 2008)

OMG i would love to go to a party like that, please do it, i need to feed a gorgeous girl 



Jaded said:


> We will form a feeder search party.
> 
> I'll bring the nachos.


----------

